# Goose spread



## Duramax920 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey guys.
This year is the first year Im goin to attempt to incorporate mallards in my goose spread. Weve always seen a bunch so I figured we might give it a shot. I would also like to change my goose spread around... my U wasnt too afftective last year. Were hunting in a 100 acre corn field thats about a half mile away from a alarge horse farm pond that generally holds hundreds of geese and ducks. Ive got 2 dozen goose economy shells and a dozen g & shells. Ive also got 2 dozen mallards. Anybody have any detailed suggestions as to a specific spread? Pictures would be great! 
thanks guys


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Try a J.

I take it you hunt the same field every day? Pit blind?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If you are targeting the geese put your mallard decoys in the back of the spread.

But try the J or an X on no wind days.

Here is a spread that we have been doing it is like a triangle/pryamid.

We set up three groups of decoys it looks kinda like this

^
^ ^

We have open slots in between each group. It has been deadly this year.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Y Wind Down v maybe alittle right to left.
Y Y YYYY
Y Y Y YYYY
Y X Y
Y Y Y Y
Y X
Y Y YY YY
Y Y Y Y Y Y YYY
Y YXYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

X = hunters
Y= Deeks 
Obviously not all of the Y's have to be deeks, just that general format. Not as many people use it, the groups on the side push the flock into the J. Also may look like landing geese.

I would mix the ducks in down at the bottom or towards the far left of the spread. Depending on if you are using a robo or not, and if you are targeting ducks or geese. IDK go with the flow!! :lol:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

We never use a V. Just put the wind at your back and make a slight curve the V looks goofie and I've never seen many geese like that.

I see a lot of flocks sitting in a J or L look. Not really a full V like I've seen a lot of people do.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

My drawing didn't work right there is suppost to be two family groups on the right side. Kinda making more of a v.


----------



## Duramax920 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the help! yea we hunt the same field probably 3 days a week during goose season and use layout blinds. I like the J idea. Anyone got any pictures?


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

If you're where they want to be this time of year it doesn't matter. Saturday we used 24 big foots in a flat U and they sucked right in.

5 man limit in 25 minutes


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a bunch of pics, but they would do you no good. A pic from the ground does nothing, you can't really tell. That Diagram looks 10 times better then any pic will. If I were to have a pic from the air it would be a different story.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Real rough image of course. But shows my favorite spread. They either work straight in or slightly from the open side and gives everyone real nice look for some shooting. Worked great for us all year with maybe a little variation but gives you an idea to look at.


----------



## Duramax920 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks guys that picture helps a bunch!


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like a flat U to me..............


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

NEVER buy economy shells, they shine brighter than the sun. If its canadas u bought, u may concider puttin a black sock over their heads, and later repaint/flock them.


----------

